

Change Hue bulb color based on current weather - remi
http://techno-weenie.net/2014/9/1/weather-light/

======
jschulenklopper
Nice example of a 'one pixel dashbard' :-) using the Hue color as a signifier
of some variable. Reminds me of the Ambient Orbs from Ambient Devices [1]
(spin off from MIT's Media Lab), and more recently the blink(1) device [2]

[1] [http://www.ambientdevices.com/about/consumer-
devices](http://www.ambientdevices.com/about/consumer-devices)

[2] [http://blink1.thingm.com/](http://blink1.thingm.com/)

------
post_break
Not to crap on this, but IFTTT can do this without code for plebs and muggle's
like me who can't code.

~~~
jschulenklopper
Well, that is a little bit too positive, I think. Yes, there is a recipe in
which you can connect a Weather trigger to a Philips Hue action... but the
translation from the temperature (or whatever) to the color code for the Hue
is not available. So, how to translate 30 degrees Celcius to a nice #FFD801
(yellow) glow?

